# What's the dumbest thing an iphone fan boy has ever told you.



## That_dude_Adam

Now I know we all have a friend (in my case all of them except for one) or someone we know that's an iphone fan boy, so what's the dumbest thing that person has told you about iphone's vs android. So my friend bought an iphone 4s and he actually asked me what the difference was between 4s and 4g, I know I couldn't believe that he actually thought the iphone ran on a 4s network. So what's the dumbest thing you've been told?


----------



## skruid

That is f'in great lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spotmark

That_dude_Adam said:


> So my friend bought an iphone 4s and he actually asked me what the difference was between 4s and 4g, I know I couldn't believe that he actually thought the iphone ran on a 4s network.


Or 4G, even.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Nothing shocking but just people who think the 4 means its 4G. Love how people know nothing about what they own.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## Burncycle

Mustang302LX said:


> Nothing shocking but just people who think the 4 means its 4G. Love how people know nothing about what they own.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


Yeah that's the best. Couple of my buddies got a 4 and thought it meant 4g.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans

It's a fashion statement. Not that anyone has come out and said that, but you know they're all thinking it in the back of their heads.

That, and recently I asked a co-worker why she upgraded from a 4 to a 4S, and she replied "Because it's newer..".
Had no idea why the differences were, and yes, she assumed it was 4G.


----------



## NatemZ

I saw ppl that thought the new update gave them 4g since the icon says 4g now.

I had no idea LTE was a software upgrade. Smdh


----------



## skruid

Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf

I don't associate with apple fanboys


----------



## skruid

My bro is an iPhone junkie, can't turn family away plus, it is all preference of the user

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## testingchip

An iphone friend told me I should try the instagram app. I've seen it but didn't really know what it did so I asked him. After he showed me I showed him my stock camera could do better.  
I said we don't really need "an app for that ".

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasputin

Thought their iPhone was better because they had 16g and I only had 4.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DrPepperLives

My roommates (we're in a house with 2 android users and 2 fan boys) were talking about the patent wars. One of them said that my nexus seemed closest to infringing in the iPhone because the UI looked "nice and polished".









Didn't know apple had a patent for that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Syndicate0017

DrPepperLives said:


> My roommates (we're in a house with 2 android users and 2 fan boys) were talking about the patent wars. One of them said that my nexus seemed closest to infringing in the iPhone because the UI looked "nice and polished".
> 
> Didn't know apple had a patent for that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


We may have a winner

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## testingchip

Damn! Knew I should have patented pretty way back when I had the chance.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## masri1987

What is apple?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Someone I know tweeted that their iPhone was on 4G now. A recent update to iOS changed HSPA+ to 4G. I don't even call LTE 4G but HSPA+? No...


----------



## purelife82

Guy at work told me he's sticking with the iPhone because he can use it with one hand. lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## That_dude_Adam

DrPepperLives said:


> My roommates (we're in a house with 2 android users and 2 fan boys) were talking about the patent wars. One of them said that my nexus seemed closest to infringing in the iPhone because the UI looked "nice and polished".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know apple had a patent for that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


LOL!!!


----------



## Zeklandia

Funny thing is, 4G is any speed from 100mbps to 1Gbps. What 4G network?

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## vladimirhtg

oh no. I literally just talked to a buddy of mine down the hall, he was gonna jailbreak his pos.....but "they came out with iOS 5.1 today, and that has some features that I really like."
"oh ya? can you SSH yet?"
"........what?"
"exactly. enjoy being controlled."
apple has to be the biggest pimp ever, its got so many B's.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Zeklandia said:


> Funny thing is, 4G is any speed from 100mbps to 1Gbps. What 4G network?
> 
> Sent from my Battle Droid


Technically it WAS 1Gbps down while stationary, 100mbps while moving. But since VZW started calling LTE 4G, someone decided to change the definition of 4G. I don't even know what it is anymore.


----------



## AppleisCrapple

i have lots of stories.... basically every person i work with owns an iphone

seems to be common that iphone users don't even know the specs of their own device, yet they talk shit and seriously believe their phone is better than an android,

a girl i work with owns an iphone and has a LTE verizon sticker on the back of her iphone, lmao.


----------



## friguy3

Friend was telling me how hes always loved his iphone since they invented the "app" and the use of icons on a phone. Ummm, what? THATS why you love the iphone? there was no point in explaining. Few moments later after I took out my Gnex..."which iphone is that?" Me, "its an android, glaxay nexus". Friend, "I thought the 4s was the newest iphone?" Me, "its not an iphone, its android...google." Friend, "Apple makes other phones besides the iphone?" At this point I gave up.


----------



## That_dude_Adam

friguy3 said:


> Friend was telling me how hes always loved his iphone since they invented the "app" and the use of icons on a phone. Ummm, what? THATS why you love the iphone? there was no point in explaining. Few moments later after I took out my Gnex..."which iphone is that?" Me, "its an android, glaxay nexus". Friend, "I thought the 4s was the newest iphone?" Me, "its not an iphone, its android...google." Friend, "Apple makes other phones besides the iphone?" At this point I gave up.


I think we may have a winner.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

friguy3 said:


> Friend was telling me how hes always loved his iphone since they invented the "app" and the use of icons on a phone. Ummm, what? THATS why you love the iphone? there was no point in explaining. Few moments later after I took out my Gnex..."which iphone is that?" Me, "its an android, glaxay nexus". Friend, "I thought the 4s was the newest iphone?" Me, "its not an iphone, its android...google." Friend, "Apple makes other phones besides the iphone?" At this point I gave up.


I would have kept going; see how many times he ignores you.


----------



## friguy3

ERIFNOMI said:


> I would have kept going; see how many times he ignores you.


he wasnt ignoring me...iphone people are just dumb. He actually couldnt wrap his head around the fact that there is another company out there making phones!


----------



## Zeklandia

That_dude_Adam said:


> I think we may have a winner.


You said that like 20 posts ago.

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## ERIFNOMI

friguy3 said:


> he wasnt ignoring me...iphone people are just dumb. He actually couldnt wrap his head around the fact that there is another company out there making phones!


Ignorant or apathetic.....or maybe just an iPhone fanyboy


----------



## DrPepperLives

Zeklandia said:


> You said that like 20 posts ago.
> 
> Sent from my Battle Droid


Nope, that was someone else.


----------



## WhataSpaz

My 18 year old brother over texting me: "I'm upgrading my software to iOS 5.1. It gives it more battery life and should put 4G on there."

Me: "For starters, you're always claiming how Apple's better but you guys have a battery life issue? No way! Secondly, 4G doesn't work that way."

Him: "Uhhh I'm pretty sure it's called iPhone 4 for a reason...it's probably been in beta like siri on the 4S but not unlocked or some shit."

Me: "Yeah...you're probably right about all of that."


----------



## NatemZ

WhataSpaz said:


> My 18 year old brother over texting me: "I'm upgrading my software to iOS 5.1. It gives it more battery life and should put 4G on there."
> 
> Me: "For starters, you're always claiming how Apple's better but you guys have a battery life issue? No way! Secondly, 4G doesn't work that way."
> 
> Him: "Uhhh I'm pretty sure it's called iPhone 4 for a reason...it's probably been in beta like siri on the 4S but not unlocked or some shit."
> 
> Me: "Yeah...you're probably right about all of that."


There comes a point you just have to walk away.


----------



## huffers

ERIFNOMI said:


> Someone I know tweeted that their iPhone was on 4G now. A recent update to iOS changed HSPA+ to 4G. I don't even call LTE 4G but HSPA+? No...


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

I had a friend who said the same thing and is now convinced he has 4G service. it makes sense because iPhones are for people who don't know a damn thing about technology


----------



## manju

friguy3 said:


> Friend was telling me how hes always loved his iphone since they invented the "app" and the use of icons on a phone. Ummm, what? THATS why you love the iphone? there was no point in explaining. Few moments later after I took out my Gnex..."which iphone is that?" Me, "its an android, glaxay nexus". Friend, "I thought the 4s was the newest iphone?" Me, "its not an iphone, its android...google." Friend, "Apple makes other phones besides the iphone?" At this point I gave up.


This ^^ one is the best!! Holy crap lmao...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SuperChargedJ

"The iPhone (4S) is the best because it has these notifications that pop up from the top of the screen when I get messages." I had to just walk away (SMDH).


----------



## blaineevans

Not to take this thread off topic, but I really wish companies would stop releasing iProducts.

I just saw a commercial for a mattress... called the iComfort.. by Serta (not apple). Like, is there no creativity left in this world? I see a new product named the iBullshit at least once a day.

Of all the things Apple chooses to patent, copyright, or trademark, I REALLY hope they're getting royalties on this ridiculousness.

(My apologies, wanted to rant, wasn't worthy of it's own thread.)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sandfreak

blaineevans said:


> Not to take this thread off topic, but I really wish companies would stop releasing iProducts.
> 
> I just saw a commercial for a mattress... called the iComfort.. by Serta (not apple). Like, is there no creativity left in this world? I see a new product named the iBullshit at least once a day.
> 
> Of all the things Apple chooses to patent, copyright, or trademark, I REALLY hope they're getting royalties on this ridiculousness.
> 
> (My apologies, wanted to rant, wasn't worthy of it's own thread.)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


iHEARYA

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NickxxSfk

I go through this with people every day. I see an iPhone user. I ask them the specs of their phone and they tell me The App Store, iTunes and Siri. I laugh and walk away. Every. Damn. Day

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## ERIFNOMI

VZW rep talking to old lady: "You should have a look at the iPhone. It's our simplest phone because it has the least buttons."


----------



## blaineevans

sandfreak said:


> iHEARYA
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


iLol'd.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz

ERIFNOMI said:


> VZW rep talking to old lady: "You should have a look at the iPhone. It's our simplest phone because it has the least buttons."


Haha it's a different generation though. I wouldn't recommend an Android phone for my grandparents to be honest, either an iPhone or a windows phone. My Dad doesn't even know how to change his profile picture without my help


----------



## vladimirhtg

another gem. i really dont like apple at all, i think thats apparent by my choices of hardware and operating systems....but i work on iphones very frequently cuz the pay is awesome. iphone users think the inside of phones is a realm of magic and that i am a wizard from heaven. so ive been talking to this chica about working on her phone for like 2 weeks.....and she told me it was a 4. turns out it was a 4s. she actually had to apologize to me for causing me to buy the wrong part for her phone since she literally didnt know the difference between her phone and a regular 4. she was also impressed by the size of my calculator. at this point...ya i didnt walk away but my mind did.


----------



## TeeRom

"Look at this pulldown notifications thing! I can see all the updates and stuff just by dragging from the top. I bet your droid can't do that."

-___________________-


----------



## WhataSpaz

Bored and waiting for my friends to drive home I went on cnet....

Longest lasting phone batteries:

http://reviews.cnet.com/2719-11288_7-290-2.html?tag=TOCcarouselMain.0

They're definitely not biased fanboys over there at all...


----------



## mightybrick

TeeRom said:


> "Look at this pulldown notifications thing! I can see all the updates and stuff just by dragging from the top. I bet your droid can't do that."
> 
> -___________________-


Everytime someone says that to me, I say, "Welcome to 2008."


----------



## gearsofwar

I had an iPhone for about a day and it efn sucks balls! Hahahah

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

My 70 year old great uncle has an iPhone. That should say it all.

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## BDWilliams85

Haha I hate to say it BUT I had an iPhone 4 and I switched service providers and I wanted to try the GNEX and it was the best thing I have ever done.


----------



## jeremycase00

The day I got my Nexus a girl was in the Verizon store, she was about 17-18 and shes buying the Iphone 4s. I hear her say she had to have it because it was the newest and hippest phone out. I kinda smurked and said actually this is the newest phone out and she says but its so ugly. She already had the Iphone 4 and was paying full price for the 4s. The Verizon rep looked at me and said see you should get the new Iphone if you wanna be in the "IN" crowdshe had one on her hip of course. I just said no Im good.


----------



## mmellis

WhataSpaz said:


> Bored and waiting for my friends to drive home I went on cnet....
> 
> Longest lasting phone batteries:
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.com/2719-11288_7-290-2.html?tag=TOCcarouselMain.0
> 
> They're definitely not biased fanboys over there at all...


Wow, that is some crazy shit. They test the iPhones without 3g on to get total talk time. Everything else with 4g/3g on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz

mmellis said:


> Wow, that is some crazy shit. They test the iPhones without 3g on to get total talk time. Everything else with 4g/3g on.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Haha I know  my phone would last forever if I had data off


----------



## ERIFNOMI

WhataSpaz said:


> Haha I know  my phone would last forever if I had data off


Mine lasts even longer when I turn it off. Same thing really. If I don't have data there's no use in me having my phone.


----------



## zathus

My best friend got an iPhone 2 weeks ago. I asked why.. he responded " faster data speed then android and easier to customize ". I wasn't even able to laugh I was so shocked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ

zathus said:


> My best friend got an iPhone 2 weeks ago. I asked why.. he responded " faster data speed then android and easier to customize ". I wasn't even able to laugh I was so shocked.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The easier to customize is so laughable. That would be my #1 reason NOT to get an iPhoney.


----------



## partychick64

zathus said:


> My best friend got an iPhone 2 weeks ago. I asked why.. he responded " faster data speed then android and easier to customize ". I wasn't even able to laugh I was so shocked.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 Uh he should not be your best friend lol just saying. I hate it when people think that its easier to customize and iphone; I mean let's get real is there even anything to customize? Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## reuuin

partychick64 said:


> Uh he should not be your best friend lol just saying. I hate it when people think that its easier to customize and iphone; I mean let's get real is there even anything to customize? Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I got one of the most ignorant the other day from a co worker...which is so blatantly not true. "The screen is bigger on the iPhones than any other phone." Then I whipped mine out







(ha)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## icanhazdroid

WhataSpaz said:


> Bored and waiting for my friends to drive home I went on cnet....
> 
> Longest lasting phone batteries:
> 
> http://reviews.cnet....CcarouselMain.0
> 
> They're definitely not biased fanboys over there at all...


With 3G off...

Seems legit


----------



## icanhazdroid

not exactly related but this just pissed me off









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz

icanhazdroid said:


> not exactly related but this just pissed me off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Ads in general piss me off...download Adaway


----------



## Turdbogls

My buddy didn't way to swap from UPS to Android because he didn't want to think to be able to use his phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jrkoffjonsn

ERIFNOMI said:


> VZW rep talking to old lady: "You should have a look at the iPhone. It's our simplest phone because it has the least buttons."


THAT'S WHAT I ALWAYS SAY!


----------



## Zeklandia

mightybrick said:


> Everytime someone says that to me, I say, "Welcome to 2008."


It was invented in 2003 actually.

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## bigmiketn

I am loving this post. I haven't got to the third page yet. My face hurts from laughing. My cousin has a 3gs, yes a 3gs, swears its better than my droid 3. I start explaining about dual core processors, qHD displays and whatnot. His exact words "Yeah, my phone has that stuff, but its apple so it's better."

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dulanic

Honestly I have to give apple props. What other company had been able to get people to pay tons for polished turds and make them believe there is nothing better.


----------



## WhataSpaz




----------



## Nydalxy

I find it funny when fanboys think that every single Android device is the "Droid," referencing the OG. I had a ten minute convo trying to explain to this girl that the droid(og) she had before her iphone was not the same thing as my nexus. Some will simply just say "droids suck" like they know every single device on Android or something... Dumbass


----------



## Rodeojones

Droidalicious said:


> I find it funny when fanboys think that every single Android device is the "Droid," referencing the OG. I had a ten minute convo trying to explain to this girl that the droid(og) she had before her iphone was not the same thing as my nexus. Some will simply just say "droids suck" like they know every single device on Android or something... Dumbasses


I have had this conversation 1000 times with my iPhone-loving family members. They just cannot comprehend the idea that "Droid" is a model of phone whereas "Android" is the operating system. I have a Nexus, not a Droid.


----------



## jrkoffjonsn

WhataSpaz said:


>


Oh I love hipsters!

Seriously this is what I had to say about Apple yesterday. (You probably will have to add me to a circle to see it.)

https://plus.google.com/105319048860512584609/posts/BabjAC2QAoy


----------



## Rodeojones

Here's one...

Like many others, I've found myself trying to explain that the 4S in iPhone4S doesn't mean the person now has a 4G signal. So when explaining that you'd need to have the correct radios that can get a 4G/LTE signal (I'm speaking with a VZW iPhone user) and that the current model of the iPhone only has a radio capable of getting 3G the person I'm speaking to replies with, "I have a radio in my phone? Awesome! I had no idea. Let's see what song 98.1 FM is playing right now."

She then spends 3 minutes looking through her phone to find the "radio" app. I stood there in awe of her stupidy.


----------



## jrkoffjonsn

Rodeojones said:


> Here's one...
> 
> Like many others, I've found myself trying to explain that the 4S in iPhone4S doesn't mean the person now has a 4G signal. So when explaining that you'd need to have the correct radios that can get a 4G/LTE signal (I'm speaking with a VZW iPhone user) and that the current model of the iPhone only has a radio capable of getting 3G the person I'm speaking to replies with, "I have a radio in my phone? Awesome! I had no idea. Let's see what song 98.1 FM is playing right now."
> 
> She then spends 3 minutes looking through her phone to find the "radio" app. I stood there in awe of her stupidy.


----------



## zathus

Turdbogls said:


> My buddy didn't way to swap from UPS to Android because he didn't want to think to be able to use his phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Way =want and ups = iOS? Fucking auto correct huh? And lol @ your buddy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## housry23

Wait a second...So you guys are telling me that Apple didn't invent push notifications, pull down statusbar's, icons and apps? And I believed my sisters husband this whole time. Boy do I feel dumb


----------



## zathus

Off topic but anyone else find it funny that iPhone commercials have Google in them?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kamuletoe

jrkoffjonsn said:


>


 This is how I feel when talking to anyone with an iPhone...


----------



## jeremycase00

http://greenville.craigslist.org/mob/2896273774.html

check the link that should say enough. lol


----------



## masterchung7

Heard this about someone talking to a friend about why her watch one hour late:
"It's apple time so must be correct."
Straight up forgot that it's daylight savings.

Sent from my DROID X using RootzWiki


----------



## masterchung7

Btw anyone hear the supposed performance of apple's a5x gpu, 4x performance over tegra 3 with no benchmarks as proof.

Sent from my DROID X using RootzWiki


----------



## jrkoffjonsn

masterchung7 said:


> Btw anyone hear the supposed performance of apple's a5x gpu, 4x performance over tegra 3 with no benchmarks as proof.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X using RootzWiki


LOL, check out the post I made last page. Links to my G+ post about it.

In case you don't have G+ here is the link to the page about the performance of the new iPad.

http://www.androidau...anet+Android%29

My response: (Will bleep myself out lol)



> And this is why I despise #Apple and their prettyboy fanbase. Instead of making an awesome advance to keep their "magical" status in the technology world they did the same shit they did with the iPhone 4S. Make it a teensey bit better and make everyone excited and give fanbois a huge erection. No innovation is done here- just a slight "improvement" (I use that term loosely here) and a huge price tag.
> 
> Hey #Apple, why don't you give up trying to screw over companies who are trying to compete with you using REAL innovative products and ideas- stop STEALING their ideas and then claiming it as your own. Instead why don't you use the massive bank accounts you have from ripping people off and make something different and actually better. Or why don't you automate your production for your products instead of paying overseas workers at Foxcomm jack s#*t and putting them in horrendous working situations?
> 
> The next time I meet someone outside of my job selling cellphones and electronics who brandishes their #Apple product like its the holy grail, I'm going to smack whatever they have out of their hands and punt it across the parking lot. Then I'll sell them an #Android device.
> 
> F&!k you #Apple.


I hate Apple. SO DAMNED MUCH.

/rage


----------



## doublea500

i gave a iphone user a whole rant about how android and the galaxy nexus was better then the iphone. His only comeback was "yea, but can android phones use itunes". i said, "no, i just drag and drop to folders". he then said "folders?". after a few minutes of explaining what a folder is... i just said dont worry about it and he left thinking the iphone was better. *operation failed*


----------



## doublea500

zathus said:


> Off topic but anyone else find it funny that iPhone commercials have Google in them?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


this may be related. http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-news/201859-google-paid-apple-big-bucks-default-search-engine-safari.html


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Droidalicious said:


> I find it funny when fanboys think that every single Android device is the "Droid," referencing the OG. I had a ten minute convo trying to explain to this girl that the droid(og) she had before her iphone was not the same thing as my nexus. Some will simply just say "droids suck" like they know every single device on Android or something... Dumbass


That's because they're used to the iPhones, which are all more or less the same damn thing. The case and screen resolution change once in a blue moon.


----------



## masterchung7

Going back to the supposed 4x performance of the a5x over tegra 3, what I think they really meant was the hype performance was 4x more than tegra.

Sent from my DROID X using RootzWiki


----------



## icanhazdroid

WhataSpaz said:


> Ads in general piss me off...download Adaway


Gonna give it a try, adfree doesnt always work haha


----------



## cantcurecancer

Sometimes I think they are trolling us...sometimes they refuse to even acknowledge the fact that there's touchscreen smartphones made by someone other than Apple. Other times they will go to almost comical lengths to blindly defend there iphone.

Next time a fanboy claims their iphone is better, I'm going to whip out my Gnex and say:
"Your phone has a button, mine doesn't have any buttons, umad????"


----------



## Mustang302LX

There is no real use in trying to explain things to the typical iPhone user. They really are clueless and just listen to what the people at Apple tell them. I love how they can only set a wallpaper and a ringtone or two as customization. Hell the wallpaper gets covered by all the stupid icons since you can't place them where ever you want. Stupid iOS and all the clueless fanboys!


----------



## doublea500

id like to say something about this. the iphone is a fine product. theres nothing wrong with it. its the peepel who buy it just because of the hype that i have a problem with. very very very ignorant, slow, slow peepels.

- i know i said peepel. i refuse to call them a person.


----------



## mentose457

doublea500 said:


> id like to say something about this. the iphone is a fine product. theres nothing wrong with it. its the peepel who buy it just because of the hype that i have a problem with. very very very ignorant, slow, slow peepels.
> 
> - i know i said peepel. i refuse to call them a person.


I believe the correct term is "iSheep".

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## enzoem

doublea500 said:


> id like to say something about this. the iphone is a fine product. theres nothing wrong with it. its the peepel who buy it just because of the hype that i have a problem with. very very very ignorant, slow, slow peepels.
> 
> - i know i said peepel. i refuse to call them a person.


Kinda like Yankee fans who know nothing about baseball, but think they are cool.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kevcube

Burncycle said:


> Yeah that's the best. Couple of my buddies got a 4 and thought it meant 4g.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Apple knew exactly what they were doing with that one and I gotta admit it was underhanded but clever.


----------



## yarly

It wasn't an iphone user, but I had a Verizon sales rep tell me sometime ago on my last Android phone that I could "route" it to get rid of the bloatware and such on it when I mentioned how much crap came on a phone I was messing with.


----------



## TechSavvy

Had someone tell me they will never own an Android phone because you can't jailbreak it.........lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI

enzoem said:


> Kinda like Yankee fans who know nothing about baseball, but think they are cool.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Hey now


----------



## yarly

enzoem said:


> Kinda like Yankee fans who know nothing about baseball, but think they are cool.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Eh, the problem with most Yankees fans is they forget there are 30 some other teams in baseball with their own interesting histories that one can talk about









Just watch Ken Burns' Baseball and see how much someone like Yankees fanboy Billy Crystal talks about teams other than the Yankees.


----------



## _JakeRyan

I debate this almost every day with my friend, and the other day she insisted her 3GS is better because in comparison my Gnex "looks as big as a remote"... and apparently that is bad. I just laughed and kept my opinions to myself 

P.s. I love reading these, they're hilarious and *almost* make me feel sorry for those poor iSheep.


----------



## UnfedBear67

I hate when iPhone users say that Android phones are to confusing. My baby cousins havent even started pre-school are able to use my Aunts Droid RAZR and they barley can talk. Its not a matter of complication is all about not being a lazy ass, iPhones are for simple people who cant think for themselves, or for Grandparents to message you a hundred times on Facebook.


----------



## mistermojorizin

reuuin said:


> I got one of the most ignorant the other day from a co worker...which is so blatantly not true. "The screen is bigger on the iPhones than any other phone." Then I whipped mine out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ha)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


did you also take out your phone?


----------



## ERIFNOMI

mistermojorizin said:


> did you also take out your phone?


Hahaha


----------



## Sandman007

mistermojorizin said:


> did you also take out your phone?


hahaha XD

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## will748

I always have this discussion with this one girl and she says iPhones are better because they have better apps, I showed her this app- https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fdp.rollajoint
She said "Oh my god I want that app!" I said you can't get it on an iPhone because Apple doesn't let you". Than she started talking about smaller screens and other crap, I just laid back and smoked a joint. Apple fan boys [face palm]

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI

will748 said:


> I always have this discussion with this one girl and she says iPhones are better because they have better apps, I showed her this app- https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fdp.rollajoint
> She said "Oh my god I want that app!" I said you can't get it on an iPhone because Apple doesn't let you". Than she started talking about smaller screens and other crap, I just laid back and smoked a joint. Apple fan boys [face palm]
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I don't know which is worse: the fact that you have that app or the fact that someone else is jealous of it.


----------



## yarly

ERIFNOMI said:


> I don't know which is worse: the fact that you have that app or the fact that someone else is jealous of it.


At least it wasn't the "coke snorting" app that keeps popping up in the list of "top apps" on the market.


----------



## WhataSpaz

will748 said:


> I always have this discussion with this one girl and she says iPhones are better because they have better apps, I showed her this app- https://play.google.....fdp.rollajoint
> She said "Oh my god I want that app!" I said you can't get it on an iPhone because Apple doesn't let you". Than she started talking about smaller screens and other crap, I just laid back and smoked a joint. Apple fan boys [face palm]
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Derp


----------



## zwade01

doublea500 said:


> i gave a iphone user a whole rant about how android and the galaxy nexus was better then the iphone. His only comeback was "yea, but can android phones use itunes". i said, "no, i just drag and drop to folders". he then said "folders?". after a few minutes of explaining what a folder is... i just said dont worry about it and he left thinking the iphone was better. *operation failed*


I've had this conversation multiple times.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubakuba

This thread is full of "who-cares" in my opinion.
iPhone users are people too...and they simply don't give a shit about their phone's abilities as long as it works.
Other Android users...
They're exactly the same as the average iPhone user.
They know nothing about their phone...and they don't really care. They have the default launchers.
They have the default voltages. They follow the commercials or what the Verizon rep told them.
Same as an "iSheep" would.
How do you expect to NOT hear "something stupid" from an iPhone user?
Haven't you ever heard "something stupid" from an Android user?
I sure have. "Lul, like it's better because of widgets." Me: "And?" "Uh...like it's not an iPhone. So it's not mainstream and stuff."

We're enthusiasts.
We tweak and change everything we can possibly think of.
We're geeks. We thrive on knowing about our phones. Others...don't.
Ask that average iPhone/Android user about something they know a lot about. I'd bet they can call you "stupid" for what you don't know about that subject as well.


----------



## yarly

I've met an android user that not once in 2 years actually downloaded anything from the market (free or otherwise). They just never figured out how to do it. It's definitely a 2 way street. Case in point, read the "reviews" for apps that work perfectly fine on the android market. You'll wonder how some of those people manage to survive or use a phone.

Forum/IRC people just happen to be the more informed since even knowing such places exist is beyond the scope of the average user on any device. However they tend to also be the vocal and often naive minority for any tech device. That's not a bad thing, it's just that many get comfortable with seeing people that generally know at least what they consider the basics of having a device (rooting, modding, etc) and then feel that is what is really "normal" versus what really is normal if you consider all users of the device.

*tl;dr: *If you found your way to this forum or another android forum dedicated to rooting/modding your android device, then you are not the average android user (yes even those of us that ask questions some would consider "dumb"







).


----------



## jdkoreclipse

I find that, on avarage, the common android user is JUST AS IGNORANT as the common iCrap user when it comes to real world usage (how they use the phone on a daily basis). However, the common android user has made at least 1 good choice in their life by getting a "droid" as they keep calling it (I didn't know my galaxy nexus was an og droid)...but anyway, the general public is a scary place.

For me, android was the clear choice. I remember a few years ago my friend got a G1. That was the first time I saw Android, and it was love @ first sight.

...and while I'm here, I might as well say it.....the avarage vzw worker is even dumber than an iPhone user. All they do is try to sell you iPhone over android and when you tell them for the hundredth the that you want an android, they say OK and sigh and then tell you about advanced task killer and how it kills all your apps ( but forget to mention how android's mm process shits the bed)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Joshjunior

doublea500 said:


> id like to say something about this. the iphone is a fine product. theres nothing wrong with it. its the peepel who buy it just because of the hype that i have a problem with. very very very ignorant, slow, slow peepels.
> 
> - i know i said peepel. i refuse to call them a person.


Sheeple lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cbncoupe

The iPhone nitwit (hes a nitwit anyway, just happens to have an iClone too) next to me at work said Steve Jobs is a genius. He also said hes been writing him in for president for the past few elections.

My come back was that if he was so smart, why did he refuse medical attention that could have saved his life?? I get a blank stare back.

I secretly race with my nexus whenever someone asks him to look something up. 9 out of 10 times, I get there first. Every now and then I give the info first just to keep him in his place. 

I dont hate the device, I hate the fanboys and the company's mentality.

I have realized though, the iclone is for simpletons, which most of America is. I guess that explains why they sell so well.


----------



## yarly

Joshjunior said:


> Sheeple lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly

cbncoupe said:


> My come back was that if he was so smart, why did he refuse medical attention that could have saved his life?? I get a blank stare back.


Because he made an obviously bad mistake in retrospect, does not disqualify one from being smart and savvy in other areas of life. I'm no Steve Jobs fan, but I respect the guy for his contributions even if I do not agree with them all. Although your argument is very appealing (as many fallacies are) it's really an ad hominem fallacy (attacking the subject by pointing out a negative aspect of them and applying it to the whole). Certain radio talk show hosts and political ads en masse are good at abusing that fallacy. Fanboys annoy me as much as anyone else and I'm sure I would want to smash your coworker's "jesusphone" as much as you, but it's sinking to their level to use arguments like that against them.

Examples:
"You can't believe John when he says the proposed policy would help the economy. He doesn't even have a job."
"Candidate Jane's proposal about zoning is ridiculous. She was caught cheating on her taxes in 2003."
"What would Mary know about fixing cars? She is a woman." (an example of Ad feminam)
Jimi Hendrix died of a drug overdose, so his music was worthless.

// cue "the more you know" outro


----------



## _Gir_

Thread is going OT, less opinions more stories


----------



## jdg605

My brother in law told me that the retina display has a higher resolution than your eye can actually see. I asked him why my gnex looks better, he responded with, it doesn't....


----------



## Pathology

vladimirhtg said:


> I work on iphones very frequently cuz the pay is awesome. iphone users think the inside of phones is a realm of magic and that i am a wizard from heaven.


Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

----------------------
Sent from the bottom of my beer can.


----------



## imperivm

"I can customize my iphone just as much as you're able to customize your gnex"
"You have different homescreen options?"
"What's a homescreen?"


----------



## sfreemanoh

WhataSpaz said:


> Bored and waiting for my friends to drive home I went on cnet.... Longest lasting phone batteries: http://reviews.cnet.com/2719-11288_7-290-2.html?tag=TOCcarouselMain.0 They're definitely not biased fanboys over there at all...


Wow...they had to turn off 3G to get the 2nd and 3rd spots...how's that apples to apples (no pun intended).


----------



## chrisexv6

My 10 year old nephew (who happens to be in the process of being assimilated into iSheep-ism) STILL, after NUMEROUS conversations, is convinced that no Android phones exist without "Droid" in the model name.

So try explaining that I have an Android phone thats not a Droid Bionic, Droid 2, etc.

I guess its a lot easier to be an i-Anything fan bois because its always clear exactly what extremely closed hardware/OS you have on your fashionista phone, tablet, mp3 player, etc.


----------



## jerick70

ROFL... This is such a funny thread. It boggles my mind how iSheep or Sheepel as I like to call them come up with some of this crap. I think Steve and Apple ET AL have one of these... http://search.dilbert.com/comic/Reality%20Distortion%20Field


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

That Apple makes all the parts of the iPhone themselves in the US and they wouldn't ever buy a foreign product.

I literally started laughing uncontrollably in the person presence.

Somebody else once told me that the iPhone processor is better than the GNex processor even though its not dual core.

And lastly, somebody once told me they were happy owning an iPhone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chaddymoff

My daughter, in wanting to own "the cool phone", tried this one on me: "I don't want an Android 'cause it's too customizable."

(She now loves her Sammy Droid Charge and thanked me for not letting her get a phone with such a tiny screen. "It's cute, but it's just so tiny." Yes, that is -- what she said. Be nice people....it's my daughter we're talking about here.)


----------



## Schoat333

MR H3LLMAN said:


> That Apple makes all the parts of the iPhone themselves in the US and they wouldn't ever buy a foreign product.
> 
> I literally started laughing uncontrollably in the person presence.
> 
> Somebody else once told me that the iPhone processor is better than the GNex processor even though its not dual core.
> 
> And lastly, somebody once told me they were happy owning an iPhone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


lol I have had arguments with friends about apple being made in America. Its sad how misinformed people really are.


----------



## jrkoffjonsn

So this is off topic a bit, but still pertains to Apple. Next time someone flaunts Siri to you- let them know Apple is getting sued because Siri sucks ass.

http://m.bgr.com/2012/03/12/apple-sued-over-misleading-and-deceptive-siri-ads/


----------



## partychick64

reuuin said:


> I got one of the most ignorant the other day from a co worker...which is so blatantly not true. "The screen is bigger on the iPhones than any other phone." Then I whipped mine out (ha)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Was his face priceless? Only thing that has changed over the years for iPhone is the background. I like call my friends iPhone "iPoop" haha but that's just me. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Schoat333 said:


> lol I have had arguments with friends about apple being made in America. Its sad how misinformed people really are.


What do they say when you tell them all (or the vast majority anyway) of the parts are made in terribly cramped and dangerous Chinese factories by children? Not that ours are any better, but I'm not claiming that even a single piece of my phone is made in the US.


----------



## gb714us

In response to the OP

"I got an iPhone!"


----------



## Schoat333

ERIFNOMI said:


> What do they say when you tell them all (or the vast majority anyway) of the parts are made in terribly cramped and dangerous Chinese factories by children? Not that ours are any better, but I'm not claiming that even a single piece of my phone is made in the US.


They just tell my I'm full of crap. Ignorance is bliss I guess.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Schoat333 said:


> They just tell my I'm full of crap. Ignorance is bliss I guess.


Take it from them, smash the shit out of it, show them all the pieces that say made in china.


----------



## designgears

lol, iphone fanboys, android fanboys... who cares... they all say stupid stuff and start threads like this one


----------



## ljungberg3

My friend with a macbook pro has a dual boot system with win7 and the latest apple OS (he needed the Win7 for a college course that uses 3ds max, or something of the sort). He was using a program while running win7 and I told him to google something, he said "I don't use the web when I'm running windows 7 because I don't have antivirus software installed", I said "do you have antivirus software installed on your mac OS" he said no, I said "but you surf the web all the time when your running the mac OS" and he said "well yeah?" smh.


----------



## yarly

When I was an Computer Science undergrad, I was shocked by the number of MacBook users that did not realize that OSX had a bash/posix compliant terminal built into it and that OSX was built on UNIX. These were Computer Science students that didn't realize that and thought they needed to install Linux or ssh into the school servers to get that. The fact you get native access to the tools you have on Linux while still running more apps natively that you would have under Windows seemed like the major appeal to me for anyone pursuing CS, but apparently it was just about having a MacBook.


----------



## jeff5891

http://www.tigerdroppings.com/rant/display.aspx?p=32245268

Some iPhone users are just dumb


----------



## WhataSpaz

jeff5891 said:


> http://www.tigerdrop...aspx?p=32245268
> 
> Some iPhone users are just dumb


Some of those comments make me want to shoot myself hahaha


----------



## johnfranckiv

Whoa whoa whoa... I sell vzw phones... and everyone at my store hates apple.. we don't make any money off them... I think there is only 2 or three people in my entire region that even use an iPhone...we all love android! The vzw workers that love apple so much must also hate money haha

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## nklenchik

johnfranckiv said:


> Whoa whoa whoa... I sell vzw phones... and everyone at my store hates apple.. we don't make any money off them... I think there is only 2 or three people in my entire region that even use an iPhone...we all love android! The vzw workers that love apple so much must also hate money haha
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Yeah I read something about that today:
http://www.technobuffalo.com/companies/google/android/retailers-wish-android-tablets-would-compete-with-the-ipad/

"Apple's success commands this kind of control, as the company's influence is too great for retailers to pass up. And there's nothing anyone can do about it. As an example, _Motley Fool_ writes that for every 16GB iPhone 4S Best Buy purchases from Apple at a rate of $600, the retailer gets a $100 profit from a wireless provider for signing a customer up. In comparison, Best Buy pays $300 for the Droid Razr, retails it for $200, and still receives the $400 commission from a wireless provider. When it comes to the iPad, margins are much worse, as many consumers opt for the Wi-Fi only model, eliminating any carrier subsidies."


----------



## That_dude_Adam

Can we keep this thread on topic please, more iPhone user stories.


----------



## imperivm

jeff5891 said:


> http://www.tigerdrop...aspx?p=32245268
> 
> Some iPhone users are just dumb


This is golden hahaha


----------



## sic0048

I have a buddy that is a hard core Apple fanboy. We've sparred a few times on the android vs Apple debate. When I upgraded my DroidX to the Galaxy Nexus, he commented that my battery life would be terrible. When I showed him I was getting 15 hours out of the OEM battery he was literally floored. He had heard that you could only get a couple of hours of battery life out of a 4g phone. I reminded him that even if my phone died, I could simply swap the battery and continue on my day without having to hope I could recharge the battery.

He also thought AT&T's HSPA+ and Verizon LTE networks operated at virtually the same speed. So we did a Speed Test and my 4g service (2 bars during the test) crushed his HSPA+ speeds by more than 10 fold. Oddly enough I haven't heard any crap from him since that day....


----------



## k.electron

many iphone users tell me that the ios recently got the hotspot feature so they upgraded their plans to the hotspot plan to tether.i generally just smile. no point trying to explain what wifi tether or rooting is, beyond their IQ anyways.


----------



## Jubakuba

Same as there is no point in explaining to a root user that their illegal tethering is one huge reason for the end to Unlimited data and the introduction if concepts like throttling. Arrogant to think that just because you can, you should.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Jubakuba said:


> Same as there is no point in explaining to a root user that their illegal tethering is one huge reason for the end to Unlimited data and the introduction if concepts like throttling. Arrogant to think that just because you can, you should.


Not necessarily, but perhaps immoral. Either way, it is likely one of the top reasons why we don't have unlimited data anymore.

Anyway, back to the iPhone stories!


----------



## EsotericPunk

On topic:
My cousin and I were having the old iPhone vs. Android debate and he asked me to give him one reason why Android is better that's not a tech-nerd reason. I told him that the customizability is insane. He said that his iPhone can do anything mine can if he chose to jailbreak it. I proceeded to show him my theme. He was in disbelief. He had no idea what all you can do with theming, scheduling services, and ROM's. Then he started talking about my G-Nex screen. Now he is considering switching to VZW to pick one up.

Off topic:
Jubakuba, why not just read a different thread? It seems that you are coming in looking for a fight... I doubt that anyone in here honestly assumes that ALL iPhone users are idiots, but it's fun to point out some of the silly comments we here.


----------



## iNate71

This thread may be the best thread on any forum ever. I died about 4 times. xD


----------



## Mexiken

Verizon employees will sell you on the iPhone because they have seen first hand how many Androids get returned and how customers almost always exchange an Android for an iPhone, but very seldom the other way around. This doesn't make them stupid. Put simply, they would rather sell a phone that has the lowest chance of getting returned/exchanged. Makes them semi-smart at the very least.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bdsullivan

My boss has an iphone and always has trouble with it (battery life, losing contacts wont sync to itunes) i have heard him on the phone cursing at the at&t reps because he has to go to an istore to get it checked out. Have you been to an istore they are always swamped with people that have issues with apple products. Just sayin.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Mexiken said:


> Verizon employees will sell you on the iPhone because they have seen first hand how many Androids get returned and how customers almost always exchange an Android for an iPhone, but very seldom the other way around. This doesn't make them stupid. Put simply, they would rather sell a phone that has the lowest chance of getting returned/exchanged. Makes them semi-smart at the very least.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Once you start talking technical the reps realise you're not retarded and know what you want from a phone. Then they'll sell you any damn phone you want so they can get the commission. I went to look at the gnex while I had a rezound and the rep tried to quiz me or something. I went way over her head with and she started asking me all kinds of tech questions before finally telling me I knew what the hell I was talking about and should just get whatever I thought I should get.


----------



## throwbot

ERIFNOMI said:


> VZW rep talking to old lady: "You should have a look at the iPhone. It's our simplest phone because it has the least buttons."


This one was way back in the thread, but it reminded me of one.

I was at a Verizon store where I live, and there was a woman getting her 10-11 year old son a smart phone. He asked an employee which one was the best and she said the iPhone. The kid was like, "yeah but isn't the battery really bad?". The woman said, "no the iPhone has the best battery". Then the kid said, "well i saw a chart on the internet from verizon comparing phone's specs and the iPhone was pretty bad. Plus, didn't one catch on fire on a plane BC of the battery?"

At this point I thought about saying "hell yeah kid. Dont listen to them- be an educated consumer." I kept my mouth shut BC I was (planning on at the time but wound up not) swapping out my bootlopped nexus. I smiled and thought to myself 1) I'm not surprised this ten year old kid knows more than this rep (pretty sure she was a manager, actually- not sure if that makes it better or worse) and 2) hell yeah, I love seeing an educated consumer. Especially when its billy the ten year old kid dishing it out to the @$$hole know it all vzw employee.

I was about to whisper "galaxy nexus..." but the kid beat me to the punch. They didn't have any Nexis in stock so I knew I couldn't swap mine out.

Btw, why did my phone auto-capitalize iPhone but not verizon?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## EsotericPunk

Oh, I almost forgot:

Original conversation, Jan 2011:
*My Aunt:* "What phone do you recommend? I need to replace my Blackberry."
*Me:* "I would recommend something like a Droid X. It's been a good phone for me and has some slick features like voice control, customizability, and a solid GPS with free navigation [since I knew she was looking for this]."
*My Aunt: * "Voice control? Like talking to my phone? I wouldn't ever do that. I'd look ridiculous."
(Side note: She bought an iPhone 4)

Cut to November 2011:
*My Aunt talking to another Aunt:* "I just got this iPhone 4s. Have you heard of this Siri thing? It's so cool, watch what I can do..."

sigh...


----------



## yarly

throwbot said:


> This one was way back in the thread, but it reminded me of one.
> 
> The kid was like, "yeah but isn't the battery really bad?". The woman said, "no the iPhone has the best battery". Then the kid said, "well i saw a chart on the internet from verizon comparing phone's specs and the iPhone was pretty bad. Plus, didn't one catch on fire on a plane BC of the battery?"


Battery life is better in phone calls but not in system tasks, since Java eats battery like a fat kid eats skittles.

http://www.anandtech...dwich-review/14

I don't mean to hijack the thread, I just like to make sure we only mock dumb things that are true. Otherwise the thread would start to be full of enough irony to make every Apple hipster smug with delight.




























Anyways....carry on.


----------



## davey11

All my friends have dumbphones like moto razrs and lg chocolates. I wish some of em had icraps so I could hammer them. Dumbphones are no challenge whatsoever.

Sent from my Th3orized GN


----------



## WhataSpaz

davey11 said:


> All my friends have dumbphones like moto razrs and lg chocolates. I wish some of em had icraps so I could hammer them. Dumbphones are no challenge whatsoever.
> 
> Sent from my Th3orized GN


Hey, I had the og razr back in the day! I loved that phone haha


----------



## Jubakuba

WhataSpaz said:


> Hey, I had the og razr back in the day! I loved that phone haha


I think most of us did, lol.
I know I had it.
"OMG LOOK HOW THIN!!LUZL"

Edit:
I like to bash my mom a lot on tech things...as I have the most interaction with her on the subject.
Here's another recent one.
I *think* this is the phone my dad got about a month ago.
http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/store/controller?item=phoneFirst&action=viewPhoneDetail&selectedPhoneId=5721
Either way...something really similar. He refuses to do anything more than the basic flip-phone.

My mom (DX owner, running MIUI via my intervention).
Me: [running off specs of my phone vs my sister's iPhone 4s and quoting why I personally like mine better and so on: but think iOS would be better for someone like my mom (so sue me, I don't care. She's useless to android, trust me)]
Mom: I need to upgrade to something. I just don't know what yet. Even your father has a faster phone than me!
Me: Lul...wut?
Mom: Ya honey, you didn't know that? His phone is a new one. It's a lot faster.
Me: No...no mom...just no.
Mom: It really is, hun. We didn't get him a bad phone, you know. It's brand new!
Me: Just because...oh...whatever. Ya, faster. Good job.

Ugh...that woman. I swear.


----------



## Mexiken

Anyone who thinks the iPhone has subpar batt life is just plain delusional.

Overall, it whoops everything else out there, save for the Maxx

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## will748

This thread is absolute GOLD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## piax

On the bus the other day this lady could not yell loud enough into her phone
I was actually annoyed to have to hear her complain
and then I saw that little silver apple and heard those magic words
"WHAT DO YOU MEAN MY IPHONE CAN'T DO THAT, MY ANDROID COULD!?!" 
Made my day :')


----------



## cdoan34

my friend just got an iphone 4s and was talking about how her screen is awsome then when she opened up the words with friends app next to mine she was like oh, yours looks so much better.. luls


----------



## yarly

cdoan34 said:


> my friend just got an iphone 4s and was talking about how her screen is awsome then when she opened up the words with friends app next to mine she was like oh, yours looks so much better.. luls


If i hear another apple user say "retina" and how amazing it is, I will smash their device, heh.

They don't even know what "retina" means, sadly (dumbed down fancy marketing term for super high resolution IPS LCD display).


----------



## R3Ds

look I can customize my home screens. Lmao

R3Ds Themes


----------



## miketoasty

The dumbest thing, basically anything I read on CNet now a days. So many biased Apple articles. Read something on a tech blog today about how to protect your iPad... Use a case, use a screen protector, and don't spill stuff on it. Literally took two full pages for him to spell it out.


----------



## mtnbst

Had a guy tell me he got an iPhone because they are more for media, ex...movies and pics.and that androids are for business. Hahaha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SOTK

will748 said:


> This thread is absolute GOLD
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yes, it is. I've thoroughly enjoyed reading this thread. Sadly, I can't contribute. Most of the people in my circle own Androids!  Even my mom!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI

My sister has an iPhone now that I think about it but I don't think she's said anything stupid about it. Besides of course accidentally saying she wanted a hello kitty case for her white iPhone shortly after I made fun of her for being a Hipster. She immediately face palmed.


----------



## zach.discgolf

My soon to be brother-in-law went from a Droid X to the iPhone 4s because "everything has an iPhone plug on it" that's the best he's got.


----------



## mbh87

zach.discgolf said:


> My soon to be brother-in-law went from a Droid X to the iPhone 4s because "everything has an iPhone plug on it" that's the best he's got.


Realistically, its true. What can you dock an android phone to? Pretty much nothing.


----------



## mistermojorizin

told an iphone friend i got the nexus with 4.65 inch screen in 720p. Now this guy is my age, good with computers, gaming, has hd tv's and so on. He replies with "i don't know what those specs mean. But i like my phone (iphone) and that's all that matters. Do you like your phone?" I replied with, "of course, but i was also happy with a dumbphone. that's not the point."

so i just thought he was trying to change the frame of the conversation just because he knew his phone wouldn't stack up. though i know that specs don't mean everything, because the iphone is super efficient with the specs it's got. but it is well accepted that the best upgrade to a computer is the screen because that's what you're interacting with on a daily basis and that's the impact you notice the most.

my friend then said that the gnex isn't a phone, it's a mini tablet. again trying to change the frame so i can't compare my tablet to his phone.

but i've gotten that from a lot of iphone users. "damn, that phone is huge!" but i do keep it in an otterbox so it does look rather big. but still, i think iphones are too tiny for my eyes.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

mbh87 said:


> Realistically, its true. What can you dock an android phone to? Pretty much nothing.


Anything with a USB port?


----------



## dybbob

can your phone do this? as i laugh! hahahahahhahahahahahahahahaahah!!!!!!!


----------



## dybbob

mbh87 said:


> Realistically, its true. What can you dock an android phone to? Pretty much nothing.


i dock my gnex into any computer that i wish to connect it to. i have a retractable cable i carry everywhere so i dont have any issues with out connectiong. plus most higher end devices can are able to connect through blue tooth or wifi. i could be wrong be i feel the above quot is wrong?

bob


----------



## droidzach

WhataSpaz said:


> My 18 year old brother over texting me: "I'm upgrading my software to iOS 5.1. It gives it more battery life and should put 4G on there."
> 
> Me: "For starters, you're always claiming how Apple's better but you guys have a battery life issue? No way! Secondly, 4G doesn't work that way."
> 
> Him: "Uhhh I'm pretty sure it's called iPhone 4 for a reason...it's probably been in beta like siri on the 4S but not unlocked or some shit."
> 
> Me: "Yeah...you're probably right about all of that."


Hahaha god that's funny!!!!!!! Can't wait til they take 4g out of beta where I live!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## throwbot

yarly said:


> Battery life is better in phone calls but not in system tasks, since Java eats battery like a fat kid eats skittles.
> 
> http://www.anandtech...dwich-review/14
> 
> I don't mean to hijack the thread, I just like to make sure we only mock dumb things that are true. Otherwise the thread would start to be full of enough irony to make every Apple hipster smug with delight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways....carry on.


Hell I did not know that. My friends 4s can't get close to what mine gets and I had heard that was one of their issues. You learn stuff all the time.

I hate seeing apples charts their numbers always kick ass.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeklandia

throwbot said:


> Hell I did not know that. My friends 4s can't get close to what mine gets and I had heard that was one of their issues. You learn stuff all the time.
> 
> I hate seeing apples charts their numbers always kick ass.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You know those tests are rigged, right?

For example: on the wifi test, they send the iPhone to www.google.com and everyone else to ESPN.

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## Zeklandia

Hey ERIFNOMI, TEKCUBRETAWAEVAHI.

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## BFeezy

yarly said:


> Battery life is better in phone calls but not in system tasks, since Java eats battery like a fat kid eats skittles.
> 
> http://www.anandtech...dwich-review/14
> 
> I don't mean to hijack the thread, I just like to make sure we only mock dumb things that are true. Otherwise the thread would start to be full of enough irony to make every Apple hipster smug with delight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways....carry on.


Wouldn't these stats be influenced by screen size? If so, that's like driving around in a smart car and bragging about your gas mileage.


----------



## jdg605

My sister who is an iPhone user picked up my gnex and tried to unlock it. All she did was touch the lock icon. I had to show her how to unlock it. I guess she needed instructions like the iPhone gives you...slide to unlock.


----------



## luigi90210

I stopped debating with the general public a long time ago. I only debate with my friends who actually know these things. 
One if my close friends who is an iPhone fan boy actually admitted android was better because he actually had to use an unjailbroken iPhone for a week, he still says his jail broken iPhone though is just as good as any android out there(rooted or not) and I have to agree with him because both devices have their ups and downs, but the fact that you have to hack an iPhone to get a good phone just gives me more reason to stick with android.


----------



## rossguy

My roommate is the typical iPhone fan boy. For starters he doesn't even have one and just says "they are better." He refuses to talk about specs. Second his main argument is "does your phone have siri on it?". 
I respond with "Siri navigate to.....oh wait". "Siri download at 4g.... oh wait." The list goes on....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Zeklandia said:


> Hey ERIFNOMI, TEKCUBRETAWAEVAHI.
> 
> Sent from my Battle Droid


Hahaha I might sure that sometime.


----------



## luigi90210

chaddymoff said:


> My daughter, in wanting to own "the cool phone", tried this one on me: "I don't want an Android 'cause it's too customizable."
> 
> (She now loves her Sammy Droid Charge and thanked me for not letting her get a phone with such a tiny screen. "It's cute, but it's just so tiny." Yes, that is -- what she said. Be nice people....it's my daughter we're talking about here.)


That literally made me lol.


----------



## thecatchphrase

Somebody told me that there is nothing better about my Transformer Prime than his Ipad2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Trammell

mtnbst said:


> Had a guy tell me he got an iPhone because they are more for media, ex...movies and pics.and that androids are for business. Hahaha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I can say one thing the I liked a lot about my iPhone which made it better for media was I could use the line out system in the dock connector which has better sound quality than the 3.5 stereo out.


----------



## Zeklandia

ERIFNOMI said:


> Hahaha I might sure that sometime.


Didn't take long for me to figure out your EMANRESU.

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## Zeklandia

BFeezy said:


> Wouldn't these stats be influenced by screen size? If so, that's like driving around in a smart car and bragging about your gas mileage.


Especially if you fill your tank all the way and all of the others have only a gallon.

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## nklenchik

My friend is so ignorant about his update. You know how at&t has a glitch with the 4G icon on the 4S's? He's convinced its 4G....even though I'm in a 3G area

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## That_dude_Adam

I'm sure most of you have seen this video but its still hilarious and dead on about how most iphone fan boys are


----------



## youngpettyboi

Buddy of mine told me his iPhone has Flash in the browser. Another buddy told me his ran iOS 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich. I was like dude wtf?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Zeklandia said:


> Didn't take long for me to figure out your EMANRESU.
> 
> Sent from my Battle Droid


Some never get it.


----------



## Zeklandia

ERIFNOMI said:


> Some never get it.


.STOIDI

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## jellybellys

"Well I have siri..." *opens up siri*
"Siri, don't you think the iPhone is better than an android phone?"
Siri: "I cannot understand your request."

And another time, he was saying his iPhone had better battery life... I saw him later that day around 7:00PM or so and he was like "5% battery what?" and I'm like "Bro, I have 76%"


----------



## yarly

A quote from a site I visit (a non android or phone community):



> "I wish Apple would provide a way for 3rd party apps like this to replace stock apps. It's the same reason I don't use 3rd party camera apps: I can't get to them quickly from the home screen. Wish they would provide an API for it where an app needs to meet certain requirements to replace a stock app, and then socket it into place throughout the system."


And a reply someone gave them



Code:


<br />
<br />
__				<br />
/  \		_______________________________<br />
|  |	   /							   \<br />
@  @  <--  | It looks like you want		 |<br />
|| ||	  | want to make your own choices. |<br />
|| ||	  | Would you like to switch	   |<br />
|\_/|	  | to Android?					|<br />
\___/	  \_______________________________/<br />

grr, didnt come out quite right, well if you really want to see it, then http://pastebin.com/isfDcayF


----------



## imperivm

yarly said:


> A quote from a site I visit (a non android or phone community):
> 
> And a reply someone gave them
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> <br />
> __				<br />
> /  \		_______________________________<br />
> |  |	   /							   \<br />
> @  @  <--  | It looks like you want		 |<br />
> || ||	  | want to make your own choices. |<br />
> || ||	  | Would you like to switch	   |<br />
> |\_/|	  | to Android?					|<br />
> \___/	  \_______________________________/<br />
> 
> grr, didnt come out quite right, well if you really want to see it, then http://pastebin.com/isfDcayF


Perfect. Hahaha


----------



## rossguy

So how bout the new Att commercial that claims their 4G network enables the iPhone to run the fastest yet.... Really?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

rossguy said:


> So how bout the new Att commercial that claims their 4G network enables the iPhone to run the fastest yet.... Really?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


... <-- that describes that


----------



## JoeProcopio

enzoem said:


> Kinda like Yankee fans who know nothing about baseball, but think they are cool.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Typical loser Mets fan response...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

> it doesn't get viruses


My android phone doesn't get VIRII.

Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI

rossguy said:


> So how bout the new Att commercial that claims their 4G network enables the iPhone to run the fastest yet.... Really?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What they're claiming is their iPhone has faster data speeds than the Verizon iPhone, which is true. My galaxy nexus, however, smokes that.


----------



## Dark Jedi

Droidalicious said:


> I find it funny when fanboys think that every single Android device is the "Droid," referencing the OG. I had a ten minute convo trying to explain to this girl that the droid(og) she had before her iphone was not the same thing as my nexus. Some will simply just say "droids suck" like they know every single device on Android or something... Dumbass


Sorry have to correct you there. Its not only fanboys I have seen a many android user refer to their android device as a Droid. They think its just a nickname. Both sides seem to not relize its a registered trademark of Lucas arts to use the Droid name.

Also you are wrong as any phone that carries the Droid name can be called a Droid. Be it Droid x, Droid incredible, Droid charge. Why you think when people talks about the original Droid by Motorola they say OD. Ok off my soap box lol.

I saw this girl I know had an iPhone (don't know which one as I don't care lol) I just said oh that's nice you have an iPhone. She was telling me all the things she could modify having it jailbroken. I said yeah I can do most of that unrooted and beings I was rooted told her how I can flash custom Roms and kernels and how her iPhone even jailbroken can't even.change the kernels. I then showed her my phone and what I have done. She said it has a pull down notification bar and that was new. I was like android had that feature on like android os 1.6 and that came out a few years ago. So I asked her how that was new? She got even more quiet as I told her if apple has it that android thought of it first.

I have nothing against apple as I think its a good phone for people that wants something that works perfect out the box and easy to navigate and use. I had an iPod touch 3g ( yes I know it don't mean 3g for data lol) I thought it was neat but lacking alot when I got my Motorola Droid.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI

I went to the Verizon store with my mom because she's thinking about getting a smartphone. When she said she liked her basic phone the rep took her to the iPhone. She claimed that the iPhone will get an upgrade when LTE comes to our area. I guess she said that because a minute before that she dismissed any phone that doesn't have LTE as dated. Forgot about the iPhone it seems...


----------



## SpectrumView

A friend of mine took me to a Hockey game for my birthday, he has the iphone 4s. I used my phone all day on 4G for navigation to find the staples center, a restaurant to eat at and to get us out of LA. I also took some cool time lapse video's during the game. After heavily using our phones all day it would up we both were down to 5% battery. I then popped in my other battery. He actually said Hey that's not fair!


----------



## doublea500

youngpettyboi said:


> Buddy of mine told me his iPhone has Flash in the browser. Another buddy told me his ran iOS 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich. I was like dude wtf?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


im surprised he knew what ics is


----------



## mutelight

rossguy said:


> So how bout the new Att commercial that claims their 4G network enables the iPhone to run the fastest yet.... Really?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No, they claim the iPhone is the fastest on their network, which it is since it is limited to 3G.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

doublea500 said:


> im surprised he knew what ics is


Well, apparently he doesn't.

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex


----------



## sic0048

rossguy said:


> So how bout the new Att commercial that claims their 4G network enables the iPhone to run the fastest yet.... Really?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yup really!









There is no Verizon LTE capable iPhone, so until there is, the fastest iPhone IS on the AT&T HSPA+ network. Of course when there is an LTE iPhone, it will smoke the HSPA+ version (signal strength being equal).

But keep in mind that no provider has a data network that runs at true 4G speeds. So ALL the networks use 4G term incorrectly and only as a marketing ploy saying it stands for 4th Generation rather than actual 4G speed. So while Verizon's LTE network might be faster than AT&T's HSPA+ network, neither are true 4G. I say this because most people will bash AT&T for using the term 4G to describe their data network, but give Verizon a pass for some reason. They are equally "wrong" for using the 4G term.

Also


----------



## ERIFNOMI

sic0048 said:


> Yup really!
> 
> There is no Verizon LTE capable iPhone, so until there is, the fastest iPhone IS on the AT&T HSPA+ network. Of course when there is an LTE iPhone, it will smoke the HSPA+ version (signal strength being equal).
> 
> But keep in mind that no provider has a data network that runs at true 4G speeds. So ALL the networks use 4G term incorrectly and only as a marketing ploy saying it stands for 4th Generation rather than actual 4G speed. So while Verizon's LTE network might be faster than AT&T's HSPA+ network, neither are true 4G. I say this because most people will bash AT&T for using the term 4G to describe their data network, but give Verizon a pass for some reason. They are equally "wrong" for using the 4G term.
> 
> Also


Couple things here....
If Verizon gets an LTE iPhone, so will ATT. They're rolling out their LTE network already.

And LTE used to not be 4g, but the definition was changed. I still call it LTE rather than 4g, but because of the marketing hell, the official definition of 4g was changed so LTE would fit.


----------



## mutelight

sic0048 said:


> Yup really!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Verizon LTE capable iPhone, so until there is, the fastest iPhone IS on the AT&T HSPA+ network. Of course when there is an LTE iPhone, it will smoke the HSPA+ version (signal strength being equal).
> 
> But keep in mind that no provider has a data network that runs at true 4G speeds. So ALL the networks use 4G term incorrectly and only as a marketing ploy saying it stands for 4th Generation rather than actual 4G speed. So while Verizon's LTE network might be faster than AT&T's HSPA+ network, neither are true 4G. I say this because most people will bash AT&T for using the term 4G to describe their data network, but give Verizon a pass for some reason. They are equally "wrong" for using the 4G term.
> 
> Also


All very true but at the same time LTE decimates HSPA+ speeds.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

mutelight said:


> All very true but at the same time LTE decimates HSPA+ speeds.


T-Mobile can run with Verizon if you're in the right area. There agent even any T-Mobile stores anywhere near me though so definitely not here. I don't even get LTE







Sales rep at the local store said we would by June but she also said the iPhone can be updated to use LTE. I'll take that with buckets of salt.


----------



## mutelight

ERIFNOMI said:


> T-Mobile can run with Verizon if you're in the right area. There agent even any T-Mobile stores anywhere near me though so definitely not here. I don't even get LTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sales rep at the local store said we would by June but she also said the iPhone can be updated to use LTE. I'll take that with buckets of salt.


T-Mobile is scheduled to deploy LTE next year. I can see T-Mobile getting much better speeds on 3G (HSPA+) vs. Verizon's 3G (EV-DO) but in real world speeds you get anywhere from 15-50+Mbps on LTE. I have yet to get below 18Mbps with my high range being 45Mbps on Verizon. 

A new model of the iPhone needs to be released with LTE radios to operate on those networks, the current one is physically incapable of it.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

mutelight said:


> T-Mobile is scheduled to deploy LTE next year. I can see T-Mobile getting much better speeds on 3G (HSPA+) vs. Verizon's 3G (EV-DO) but in real world speeds you get anywhere from 15-50+Mbps on LTE. I have yet to get below 18Mbps with my high range being 45Mbps on Verizon.
> 
> A new model of the iPhone needs to be released with LTE radios to operate on those networks, the current one is physically incapable of it.


I've never gotten speeds like that on LTE. I've had consistent 7-12Mbps is some places. We'll see when LTE actually rolls into my area.


----------



## mutelight

ERIFNOMI said:


> I've never gotten speeds like that on LTE. I've had consistent 7-12Mbps is some places. We'll see when LTE actually rolls into my area.


I get speeds I listed above all over the Bay Area, CA with LTE.

Forgive me, I am a bit confused, I assume you are saying you get 7-12Mbps when you travel to areas that have 4G but do not have LTE coverage in your local area?


----------



## ERIFNOMI

mutelight said:


> I get speeds I listed above all over the Bay Area, CA with LTE.
> 
> Forgive me, I am a bit confused, I assume you are saying you get 7-12Mbps when you travel to areas that have 4G but do not have LTE coverage in your local area?


Yeah, my sister lives in an LTE area so I have it when I visit her. Another family member lives in an LTE are pretty far away and I seem to recall getting similar speeds there. It would take some sort of dark magic to get 7-12Mbps on EV-DO.


----------



## mutelight

ERIFNOMI said:


> Yeah, my sister lives in an LTE area so I have it when I visit her. Another family member lives in an LTE are pretty far away and I seem to recall getting similar speeds there. It would take some sort of dark magic to get 7-12Mbps on EV-DO.


Ah bummer, I think I have only been in one area that has ever dipped below 10Mbps once.

When I had my Galaxy S II on HSPA+, the fastest I ever achieved was 7Mbps.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

mutelight said:


> Ah bummer, I think I have only been in one area that has ever dipped below 10Mbps once.
> 
> When I had my Galaxy S II on HSPA+, the fastest I ever achieved was 7Mbps.


I'm sure it varies greatly. I'll probably be heading off to North Carolina for a weekend soon so I'll do some speed tests there and see what I get. Hell, maybe I'll go see my sister too and get speeds there as well.


----------



## Dark Jedi

Last year while going through Charlotte I was getting 25 to 35 mps on speed tests and Columbia SC was high 20's. I am sure its dialed back by now. Will find out in a few weeks when I visit the inlaws.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cbncoupe

yarly said:


> Because he made an obviously bad mistake in retrospect, does not disqualify one from being smart and savvy in other areas of life. I'm no Steve Jobs fan, but I respect the guy for his contributions even if I do not agree with them all. Although your argument is very appealing (as many fallacies are) it's really an ad hominem fallacy (attacking the subject by pointing out a negative aspect of them and applying it to the whole). Certain radio talk show hosts and political ads en masse are good at abusing that fallacy. Fanboys annoy me as much as anyone else and I'm sure I would want to smash your coworker's "jesusphone" as much as you, but it's sinking to their level to use arguments like that against them.
> 
> Examples:
> "You can't believe John when he says the proposed policy would help the economy. He doesn't even have a job."
> "Candidate Jane's proposal about zoning is ridiculous. She was caught cheating on her taxes in 2003."
> "What would Mary know about fixing cars? She is a woman." (an example of Ad feminam)
> Jimi Hendrix died of a drug overdose, so his music was worthless.
> 
> // cue "the more you know" outro


The nitwit made the comment about the man, I retorted by making a comment about the man, thats all.


----------



## sextape

That the iphone was the peak of mobile technology.....

side-note I find it really funny that my spell check says i spelled *iphone* wrong that I must write *iPhone*! FTW


----------

